# Diet as a Cure?



## life_goes_on (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey everyone. So, I have been dealing with IBS for the last 3 years and I finally found a doctor who I feel like knows her stuff and can actually help me. On Friday, I went through an allergy test and basically found out that my body was reacting to gluten, dairy, sugar, corn, and a number of other foods. Since then, I have been completely off of these foods and my symptoms have improved dramatically. I talked to my doctor today and asked her if my body will actually be cured if I stay off of these foods for at least a year and possibly longer depending on further allergy tests. She told me that this is in fact a cure and that my body won't build tolerance to it like it does with IBS medications. Does this sound right? Does anyone have any personal experience with this type of thing? I am trying to stay positive because I really do feel awesome and I truly hope that this is my answer. I'm willing to give up all these foods I love if my stomach will stop hurting.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I haven't had any success with diet changes. But that doesn't mean much. Everyone one of us is different and I say if avoiding those foods allows you to feel good.. go for it!May your success continue!


----------

